# Don Quixote Update



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote · Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Windmill: *1*....Don: *0



*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## drifter

Don Quixote and his man, Thursday, crossing the vast desert,
one of his many adventures. The red line desinates his journey
so far.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The impossible dream - Man of La Mancha - Brian Stokes Mitchell - 2003


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Man of La Mancha (I, Don Quixote) Cervantes Transforming and Singing


----------



## Meanderer

The award-winning musical Man of La Mancha returns to London, starring Kelsey Grammer and Danielle de Niese.  Inspired by Miguel de Cervantes 'Don Quixote', the classic musical returns after 50 years. To Book: http://bit.ly/

Man Of La Mancha New Trailer


----------



## Meanderer

Matt McLean and Tyler Gumpel sing "I Don Quixote" from Babylon High School's porduction of Man of La Mancha on Sunday December 11th, 2011. 

"I, Don Quixote" Babylon High School Theatre


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote, 1955 by Pablo Picasso 

"Don Quixote is a 1955 sketch by Pablo Picasso of the Spanish literary hero and his sidekick, Sancho Panza. It was featured on the August 18-24 issue of the French weekly journal Les Lettres Francaises in celebration of the 350th anniversary of the first part of Cervantes's Don Quixote. Made on August 10, 1955, the drawing Don Quixote was in a very different style than Picasso's earlier Blue Period, Rose Period, and Cubist periods." 
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

Re-cycled art.....


----------



## Meanderer

The opening and title song from the Cape Fear Regional Theatre production in Fayetteville, NC.
"Man Of La Mancha" - Patrick Oliver Jones


----------



## Meanderer

*Pablo Picasso acting as Don Quixote with a female Sancho Panza*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Calming windmill sunset


----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> Don Quixote · Gordon Lightfoot


I was going to post that for you, but I see you already did it.


----------



## Meanderer

DQ taking a smoke break!


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage DQ Poster


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote i-phone


----------



## Meanderer

Same story......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Two Friends have a Fun week-end!


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote De La Logos......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote Sculpture by Frans Muhren | Saatchi Art​


----------



## Meanderer

6 Lessons to Learn from Don Quixote (link)​"These lessons to learn from Don Quixote will make you reflect upon all the wisdom that Miguel de Cervantes hides between these pages".  (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer

How Miguel de Cervantes Breaks Satire — Don Quixote Series​


----------



## Meanderer

"After jaunts through northern England and Italy, Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon embark on another deliciously deadpan culinary road trip. This time around, the guys head to Spain to sample the best of the country’s gastronomic offerings in between rounds of their hilariously off-the-cuff banter". 

“I like Spain. I thought the landscape would be good, I thought the food would be good. I also think the whole Don Quixote and Sancho Panza story, the most famous story from Spain, sort of fitted Steve and Rob well,” Winterbottom said.
Read More


----------



## Meanderer

"Fifty years have passed since the debut of Man of La Mancha — it remains a musical to see, enjoy, and wonder if you have just watched a comedy, a tragedy or perchance both".  Read More


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Don Quixote and the Via Dolorosa_
Sean Fitzpatrick


_"Times there are when readers will find books spiritual that were written with no intention of being spiritual books. The subconscious is often the best author, especially when it comes to the way divinity wends through the world it has woven. It is always good when books provide a revelation to their readers and writers alike. There is an unmistakable quality present when a novel strikes out to do or to discover something, and does and discovers something quite different. It is a quality that lends authenticity because it is true to life—and it is also true to Lent. Lent, like life, is a test to achieve and to bear up under the burdens that abound on the road despite difficulty and failure. There is a book about that road: the road of life, the road of Lent, the via dolorosa; or as Chesterton called it, “a straggling road in Spain, up which a lean and foolish knight forever rides in vain.” It is a book few would think of turning to for spiritual inspiration when ends become frayed, crosses heavy, and purposes blunted or even broken. The Adventures of Don Quixote by Miguel de Cervantes is that book, and it is a book that can bring the peace of divine madness to those tempted to surrender to worldly sanity". __(Read More)_


----------



## oldiebutgoody

I enjoyed reading *Don Quixote* in English but failed when I tried it in Spanish years later. Very difficult to read old Castilian as the language evolved even more than did the English language.


----------



## Meanderer

oldiebutgoody said:


> I enjoyed reading *Don Quixote* in English but failed when I tried it in Spanish years later. Very difficult to read old Castilian as the language evolved even more than did the English language.


@oldiebutgoody  Very ambitious project!  What is your background or interest in the Spanish language?


----------



## drifter

Meanderer said:


> Don Quixote, 1955 by Pablo Picasso
> 
> "Don Quixote is a 1955 sketch by Pablo Picasso of the Spanish literary hero and his sidekick, Sancho Panza. It was featured on the August 18-24 issue of the French weekly journal Les Lettres Francaises in celebration of the 350th anniversary of the first part of Cervantes's Don Quixote. Made on August 10, 1955, the drawing Don Quixote was in a very






Meanderer said:


> Didn't know I was traveling in such distinguished company


----------



## Meanderer

A Challenge - Read 'Don Quixote' in Spanish

"This greatest of all literary works to come out of Spain, written by Miguel de Cervantes some 400 years ago, is a challenge to read even in English translation because of its sheer size. Reading it in its original language will definitely tax your abilities. But assuming you've advanced far enough in your studies to tackle it, you will be richly rewarded".

"The story of that maddened gentleman, the would-be knight Don Quixote, and his hapless "squire" Sancho Panza, brims with humor and rollicking adventure. It is the original buddy story and road trip tale rolled into one".

"Reading _Don Quixote_ in Spanish will impress you with the full magnificence of the original language. You will have to navigate through some archaisms -- words and sentence constructions that you won't encounter in modern Spanish -- but they are not so many as to constitute a barrier to enjoying the book".

"The complete text is available on the Web; just do a search on "Don Quixote in Spanish." Project Gutenberg has it in plain text format. The site issuu.com has an online version that is formatted more like an actual book. Fusion-ebook.com offers a free bilingual edition (English and Spanish side-by-side). At cervantesvirtual.com you can hear an audio rendition of the book".

Read more


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Meanderer said:


> @oldiebutgoody  Very ambitious project!  What is your background or interest in the Spanish language?





Was born in Puerto Rico and Spanish was my original language though I've now almost entirely forgotten it. Do understand much when it's spoken but cannot articulate or write it well at all.   

Yet, somehow, I almost feel as if I'd like to try reading it in Castillian once again.  Mebbe if I could get an illustrated volume in Spanish with large print  - that would be cool.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Meanderer said:


> "Reading _Don Quixote_ in Spanish will impress you with the full magnificence of the original language. You will have to navigate through some archaisms -- words and sentence constructions that you won't encounter in modern Spanish -- but they are not so many as to constitute a barrier to enjoying the book".





Fascinating quote.

This reminds me of the time I read Lorca's *Death At Five In the Afternoon*:



Cogida and *death*, also known by the title: *At* *five* *in* *the* *afternoon*, which I present below, is the first poem by Federico García Lorca for Ignacio Sánchez Mejías; in it the rhythmic and obsessively repeated verse “*at* *five* *in* the *Afternoon*” describes the desperation of the tragedy that takes place at *five* in the *Afternoon*, during the bullfight in which the torero and poet is killed by the bull, and transmits the pain for the *death* of the ‘friend, a pain consumed in the blood and dust of an arena.


F. GARCÍA LORCA poetry AT FIVE IN THE AFTERNOON English TEXT (yeyebook.com)



Outstanding poem.  However, in English the refrain  "at five in the afternoon" sounds repetitious and even sounds silly.  The words "I shall not see it" sound almost laughable.  But in Spanish the words "a la cinco de la tarde" when repeated sound powerful.  The words "no lo quiero ver" when recited and repeatedly emotionally by a professional actor can make you cry.   An incredible difference.


----------



## Meanderer

Fascinating quote.


oldiebutgoody said:


> This reminds me of the time I read Lorca's *Death At Five In the Afternoon*:
> 
> 
> 
> Cogida and *death*, also known by the title: *At* *five* *in* *the* *afternoon*, which I present below, is the first poem by Federico García Lorca for Ignacio Sánchez Mejías; in it the rhythmic and obsessively repeated verse “*at* *five* *in* the *Afternoon*” describes the desperation of the tragedy that takes place at *five* in the *Afternoon*, during the bullfight in which the torero and poet is killed by the bull, and transmits the pain for the *death* of the ‘friend, a pain consumed in the blood and dust of an arena.
> 
> 
> F. GARCÍA LORCA poetry AT FIVE IN THE AFTERNOON English TEXT (yeyebook.com)
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding poem.  However, in English the refrain  "at five in the afternoon" sounds repetitious and even sounds silly.  The words "I shall not see it" sound almost laughable.  But in Spanish the words "a la cinco de la tarde" when repeated sound powerful.  The words "no lo quiero ver" when recited and repeatedly emotionally by a professional actor can make you cry.   An incredible difference.


Thanks for the link.  I enjoyed reading the poem "Five in the Afternoon"!  Some years back we had friends who lived in Spain for awhile.  They had a large picture of a bull fighter in the ring, painted in bull's blood, hanging on the wall!  It was magnificent!


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote - Gordon Lightfoot Cover

Brian Ekard with Lenny Hansell


----------



## Meanderer

Picasso's Don Quixote Perler Bead Pixel Pattern


----------



## feywon

oldiebutgoody said:


> Was born in Puerto Rico and Spanish was my original language though I've now almost entirely forgotten it. Do understand much when it's spoken but cannot articulate or write it well at all.
> 
> Yet, somehow, I almost feel as if I'd like to try reading it in Castillian once again.  Mebbe if I could get an illustrated volume in Spanish with large print  - that would be cool.


You make me feel marginally better about not remembering more from my 4 yrs of French, and the bits of other languages i've picked up when around them a lot.  Like you i understand more, both spoken and written,  then i can formulate thoughts in the other languages. Tho there is a short, poignant Montaigne poem that always comes to me in the French. Weird.

 But for both of us it probably comes down to losing a lot of it because we haven't used as much in more recent years.


----------



## Meanderer

Peter Anderson talks about Don Quixiote


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote Digital Art by Charlie Roman


----------



## Meanderer

_*....but first, Coffee!*_
*



*


----------



## Meanderer

_Don Quixote_ in English Language Translation




"It’s hard to say exactly how many English language translations of _Don Quixote_ have been written. The reason is that there have been a small number of quasi-translations: effectively translations of translations. But, in general, there are 13 of what I think of as real. The very first, by Thomas Shelton, was published just seven years after the original Spanish language edition. And the most recent, by Gerald J Davis, was published just a few years ago in 2012. What’s remarkable about them is just how different they are. In many ways, my obsession with _Don Quixote_ has taught me more about the art of translation than about the book itself".

What Is _Don Quixote_?​"It’s sad that we refer to _Don Quixote_ as a novel. It isn’t. It is _two_ novels. The first one, Part I, was published in 1605. There is no indication that Miguel de Cervantes had intended it to be anything but a single novel. It’s just that the novel was an instant success. You can see that in the quickness that it was translated into English in 1612, followed closely by French, Italian, and German versions. Cervantes — or at least his creation — became a star “over night.”
(Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

A Psychological Assessment of Don Quixote​_Wendy Brunt
*"Writer’s comment:*_ After I did poorly on my first paper for Comp Lit 2, Dr. Earnshaw helped me realize why my paper wasn't top rate. All of my wonderful observations and thrilling conclusions had already been reached and written about by thousands of people before me. My paper lacked the insight that originality and creativity can yield. I finally discovered that I need a topic that interests me in order to write well. Since psychology is my major, it seemed natural to psychoanalyze the character of Don Quixote. What was supposed to be a 2-3 page essay rapidly blossomed into a five page account that only outlines some of my thoughts on the subject. I enjoyed writing this unconventional paper and would like to thank all of my past English teachers who have given me faith in my writing abilities".
_—Wendy Brunt
*"Instructor’s comment:*_ Under the influence, perhaps, of Renaissance exuberance, I suggested nine topics for my Comparative Literature 2 essay on Hamlet and/or Don Quixote. Wendy’s dialogue addresses two questions partially: Compare the madness of Hamlet and Quixote, and Is Quixote a Christian martyr, a dangerous revolutionary, an alienated modern man? In her astute analysis of the Quixotic character, she shows a thorough knowledge of the text, to the extent of creating her own “frame story” of discovering her manuscript, and a sympathy for the man who values liberty and goodness in his mistaken efforts to right wrongs. What shines, through, however, is the reality of the search for meaning that is part of everyone’s life; in that effort Quixote and the student at UC Davis are one".
_—Doris Earnshaw, Comparative Literature_

*"*_Readers of Cervantes’ Don Quixote come away wanting one question answered: Is Don Quixote sane? The following is a detailed account of Quixote’s visit with a psychiatrist upon his return to his village. This incident was apparently not recorded in the original novel for fear that Quixote’s reputation might be tarnished. Documentation of his visit was recently recovered by researchers who discovered the incident in a psychiatrist’s manuscript. The practitioner was evidently very interested in the meeting as he transcribed the conversation word for word. The recovery of this important information reveals some shocking revelations about Quixote’s state of mind. The psychiatrist’s analysis of Don Quixote’s personality allows the reader to understand the rationale behind his behaviors. Quixote’s hallucinations, megalomania, paranoia and evident mid-life crisis are analyzed to determine his sanity"._

*Psychiatrist*: Welcome, Mr. Quixote. Please be seated.

*Quixote*: My title is Don Quixote de la Mancha, but you may call me Don Quixote.

*Psychiatrist*: Very well, Mr. Quixote. Now tell me, what is it that brings you here?
(Continue)


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote and Sancho Panza Painting by Jose Moreno Carbonero


----------



## Meanderer

Sunset At Don Quixote Windmills, Conseugra Spain




a photograph by Mike Deutsch


----------



## Meanderer

_Ballet West: The crazy love of 'Don Quixote'_​Profile • Choreographer Anna-Marie Holmes brought the classic Russian steps of "Don Quixote" to Utah — here's how she did it.





_"The valiant and eccentric Don Quixote and his comic sidekick-squire, Sancho Panza, lead the well-known cast of characters from Cervantes' novel — Lorenzo, Gamache, Kitri and Basilio — through the classic ballet love story. The father (Lorenzo) chooses a wealthy suitor for his daughter (Kitri) to marry, but she is in love with the poor, handsome town barber (Basilio). The high-speed romp includes jousting with windmills and ends with the knight errant continuing on his deluded yet romantic quest for the elusive Dulcinea".  __(READ MORE)_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Alvin Carl Hollingsworth, Don Quixote,  Lithograph







​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote embraces the eBook


"The great Don Quixote sits astride his charger, Rocinante, and has obviously stopped reading from those tasteless books printed on paper and bound in leather. Note that he appears to have switched to the eBook reader, Kindle, or such. No man should be seen living in the past, so he proudly, emphatically embraces the newest technology; the better to explore and discover the vast reaches of the world around him without lugging books...or weighing down his magnificent steed, or even life itself.  Heavens no. Quixote is clearly shown here comparing the heavy tome under one arm with the devilish splendor of the much smaller, and smarter electronic device. What his trusted squire, Sancho Panza, may think we cannot tell from the statue."




This life-size statue of  Quixote stands in the center of the lobby of the SunTrust Financial Centre building in Tampa's downtown.


----------



## Lawrence00




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote in the 20th Century (ca. 1905)   (scroll down in link)

"The series of postcards closely follows the adventures of Cervantes’ Quixote, beginning with the gentleman reading too many books of chivalry in his study and proceeding through his many adventures to his death. In fact, the series takes part in a long tradition of illustrating the exploits of the hapless knight — see our essay “Picturing Don Quixote” by Rachel Schmidt for more on the book's iconography through the centuries."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote joins Senior Forums in his Retiring years!


----------



## Meanderer

DON QUIXOTE Lladro -


----------



## Meanderer

Peter O'Toole ( The Man of La Mancha, 1972 ) by Leonardo Rodriguez


----------



## Meanderer

La Mancha, the land of "Don Quixote"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote, Garrick Theatre review - riotous revival




Sanch Panza (Rufus Hound) and Don Quixote (David Threlfall) set off on their adventures

_"Don Quixote and his paunchy sidekick long ago escaped the pages of Miguel de Cervantes' novel. The image of the sad-faced knight on his bony nag Rocinante with his companion Sancho Panza atop his donkey are familiar in film, opera, paintings and everything from kitchen tiles to cartoons and furnishing fabric. The knight himself foretold their afterlife, predicting that his exploits would be memorialised in paintings and sculpture.   These two - who never existed - may be the most recognisable Spaniards of all time."_


----------



## RadishRose

I watched this strange film made by Orson Wells. It may be interesting saved for a time "when there's nothing good on".







Don Quixote is an unfinished film project produced, written and directed by Orson Welles. Principal photography took place between 1957 and 1969. Test footage was filmed as early as 1955, second-unit photography was done as late as 1972, and Welles was working on the film intermittently until his death in 1985. The film was eventually edited by Jesús Franco and was released in 1992. It did not include all the footage shot for the film and received mixed reviews.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I watched this strange film made by Orson Wells. It may be interesting saved for a time "when there's nothing good on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Quixote is an unfinished film project produced, written and directed by Orson Welles. Principal photography took place between 1957 and 1969. Test footage was filmed as early as 1955, second-unit photography was done as late as 1972, and Welles was working on the film intermittently until his death in 1985. The film was eventually edited by Jesús Franco and was released in 1992. It did not include all the footage shot for the film and received mixed reviews.


Thanks RR, I did read about that but didn't find the video.  Might be fun to watch!


----------



## Meanderer

Gordon Lightfoot - Don Quixote.


----------



## RadishRose

My son and DIL's photo of Niagra when they went to Canada last week.


----------



## Just Jeff

Meanderer said:


> Windmill: *1*....Don: *0*


hmmm... ?  .... did he ever lose to a windmill ?


----------



## Just Jeff

RadishRose said:


>




Is that associated with one of his quotes I heard, most famous I like ----  

"Reason",  i.e.  man's 'reason',  is man's greatest enemy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Old_Dame

“Hail, white-armed goddess, bright Selene, mild, bright-tressed queen!

And now I will leave you and sing the glories of men half-divine, whose deeds minstrels, the servants of the Muses, celebrate with lovely lips.”


This interpretation, illustration, is rather refreshing from the norm; as it deviates from the typical portrayal of women’s role in Don Quixote.  

Cervantes exposes the raw truth of disparity between the sexes as being “less” than romantic; noting that men either lusted after, or deemed them as lowly chattel, and mere ornaments in need of rescue, which instituted a subjugated, inferior bias of the fairer sex.


----------



## Meanderer

The Portrayal Of Women In Don Quixote


----------



## Old_Dame

_“The quixotic world of women covers a broad spectrum of the society of his time that includes peasants, princesses, prostitutes, shepherdesses, duchesses, men disguised as women, serving wenches or landladies with beards.” 

“The women who did have power, through their connections with a man of power were still limited. Their unique traits and ideals are what made them strong female characters, that did not become imprisoned to the standards society has set for them. 

Even so, they still remain in a society of men that render them nearly powerless.”_


The quixotic women are intelligent; they proved themselves supremely adaptable, transcending deep-rooted rigidity amidst male-driven society, in an unglamorous world forced upon them, and not of their making.

Which Cervantes beautifully conveys throughout his two novels.

“What is the main message of Don Quixote?

Considered a founding work of modern Western literature, the novels message that individuals can be right while society is wrong was considered radical for its day…”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"A sneak-peak into the rehearsals for Don Quixote with the company. Artistic Director Iain MacDonald and Ballet Mistress Lauren Slade discuss their roles in putting the production together. We also hear from dancers Tumi Lekana who plays Creado, the mischievous street boy as well as Ana Paulino who dances the role of the cupid Amour."

Don Quixote 2020 - Rehearsals


----------



## Meanderer

Astana Opera to premiere Don Quixote ballet - 2016


----------



## Old_Dame

@Meanderer 

Haha! Touché! 

“Until death, it is all life.” —Cervantes


----------



## Old_Dame

PARABLE OF CERVANTES
AND THE QUIXOTE


Tired of his Spanish land, an old soldier of the king sought solace in the vast geographies of Ariosto, in that valley of the moon where the time wasted by dreams is contained and in the golden idol of Mohammed stolen by Montalbán.

In gentle mockery of himself, he imagined a credulous man who, perturbed by his reading of marvels, decided to seek prowess and enchantment in prosaic places called El Toboso or Montiel.

Vanquished by reality, by Spain, Don Quixote died in his native village in the year 1614. He was survived but a short time by Miguel de Cervantes.

For both of them, for the dreamer and the dreamed one, the whole scheme of the work consisted in the opposition of two worlds: the unreal world of the e books of chivalry, the ordinary everyday world of the seventeenth century.

They did not suspect that the years would finally smooth away that discord, they did not suspect that La Mancha and Montiel and the knight's lean figure would be, for posterity, no less poetic than the episodes of Sinbad or the vast geographies of Ariosto.

For in the beginning of literature is the myth, and in the end as well.

-JORGES BORGES

Translated by James E. Irby
Labyrinths (1960)


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

​The Modern Don Quijote​It’s a sunny morning and Don Quijote is opening his local shop. Like every morning, he’s drinking his coffee and waiting for customers to slowly pour in. Meanwhile, he checks his webshop.” Hurray! 3 Orders overnight.” Happy and full of confidence, Don Quijote opens up his accounting and starts copying the order data.  (Read More)


----------



## Old_Dame

“Don Quijote regains his sanity and continues running his shop as Alonso Quixano the Good.”


----------

